

Google avoids paying US taxes using a "Double Irish, Dutch Sandwich" - sudonim
http://www.npr.org/2011/09/10/138867588/corporate-taxes-how-low-can-you-go

======
Bud
Original headline: Corporate Taxes: How Low Can You Go?

I understand wanting to re-headline to bash Google. They deserve it. Even so,
original headlines are almost always better.

------
cleverjake
Is the argument for lower taxes for corporations a red harring or is it
usually to get it to a point where we actually get the money rather than it
being sent offshore?

~~~
jameskilton
The way I see it it's diversionary to the real issue: tax loopholes. Companies
will always work to maximize profits / shareholder value, and a part of that
is minimizing taxes paid on income. What the tax rate here in the states
doesn't make one lick of difference if these loop holes continue to exist. If
Exxon-Mobile can make tens of billions without paying a single cent of tax on
any of it, they will.

No the real thing that needs to happen is to first close these loopholes, THEN
look at the tax rate and see if it's too high (it probably is, 35%? really? Is
it this high in an attempt to offset the billions lost from tax loopholes?)
and drop it appropriately.

~~~
greyfade
Corporations in the US are legally persons. Persons earning greater than
$350,000 per year have an income tax rate of 35%.

The problem is probably that they're legally defined as persons.

------
rsanchez1
If the President is so eager to make the rich pay their "fair share", he
should start with his friends at Google, GE, Berskshire Hathaway, etc.

------
nazgulnarsil
good. Why do liberals support taxes then turn around complaining that half of
tax dollars go to war? Starve the beast.

